# My Jack Russell Shivers



## GoatLove (Jun 19, 2006)

For a while now my 11 year old Jack Russell Jake has been uncontrollably shivering. I took him to a vet about a year ago and she did all of kind of blood work and couldn't find anything wrong with him :shrug: He shivers when he is trying to sleep, he shivers when he is sitting, he shivers ALOT :Bawling: I am thinking maybe it is a nervous issue? I have another appointment with a different vet next Tuesday, but I wanted to know if anyone else has dealt with this problem.


----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

Dena,

My neighbor's dog, a 10 year old terrier mix shivers all the time also. I watch her a lot as he doesn't like to leave her alone all day, and I am home during the day. She will sit next to me on the couch, snuggled in her blanket and shiver, the neighbor says she has done this for years.

It is weird though isn't it?
Margie


----------



## GoatLove (Jun 19, 2006)

NWoods_Hippie said:


> Dena,
> 
> My neighbor's dog, a 10 year old terrier mix shivers all the time also. I watch her a lot as he doesn't like to leave her alone all day, and I am home during the day. She will sit next to me on the couch, snuggled in her blanket and shiver, the neighbor says she has done this for years.
> 
> ...


Hey Margie. Yep, that is exactly how Jakes acts. I feel sooo bad for him. Hopefully this new vet will know what is wrong.


----------



## NightmareRanch (Dec 24, 2006)

Shivering can be a pain response.

Jess


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Just a thought, if your dog is keep inside most of the time it may not have enough winter coat to keep warm. Eddie


----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

GL,

Let us know what the vet says today, I am pretty curious now why little Mel next door shivers so much. She has a good coat and isn't outside all that much, though she loves to be outside even on the coldest days. She just shivers, even when she has been in the warm house for hours, I think it might just be nerves, she is kind of a high strung dog. 

Margie


----------



## GoatLove (Jun 19, 2006)

NWoods_Hippie said:


> GL,
> 
> Let us know what the vet says today, I am pretty curious now why little Mel next door shivers so much. She has a good coat and isn't outside all that much, though she loves to be outside even on the coldest days. She just shivers, even when she has been in the warm house for hours, I think it might just be nerves, she is kind of a high strung dog.
> 
> Margie


Oh, the appointment is next Tuesday and I will definately let you know what she says. Jake shivers wether it is cold, hot, warm, etc. ALL DAY LONG  I was thinking it could be his nerves, but I just don't know. I would hate to think that he has been in pain all of this time.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Ask your vet to check for Cushion's..We have two and they both were shivering, would stand and the hind legs quivver.. It's a test they have to do over a period of time..I wouldn't leave ny dogs so I took them at 8am, noon, 4 and 8pm.. It is controllable with meds. Just a thought..QB


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Queen Bee said:


> Ask your vet to check for Cushion's..We have two and they both were shivering, would stand and the hind legs quivver.. It's a test they have to do over a period of time..I wouldn't leave ny dogs so I took them at 8am, noon, 4 and 8pm.. It is controllable with meds. Just a thought..QB


It's Cushing's disease (just so your vet knows what you're talking about). Cushing's is a disease where the adrenal glands produce too many hormones. Other symptoms include panting a lot, drinking a lot of water, increased appetite, pot bellied appearance, and poor haircoat/lack of hair regrowth.


----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

GM,

After reading your description of Cushings, I think little Mel next door just shivers. Other than the shivering she has none of the other symtoms you describe.

Margie


----------



## GoatLove (Jun 19, 2006)

It doesn't sound like Jake has Cushings either because he doesn't have any of those symptoms.


----------



## NightmareRanch (Dec 24, 2006)

Just thought of something. One of our IGs had a problem with shivering (beyond the normal I'm Cold and I'm Excited shivering you see with IGs.) We even tried an anti-anxiety medication that didn't work. It turned out he had a neck injury, which was compressing the spine just enough to make his head wobble, which made his body shake, too. A course of prednisone reduced the swelling and put it right.

Jess


----------



## GoatLove (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I took Jake to the vet and she said there was absolutely nothing wrong with him  That sometimes these small dogs just shake and shiver. She said he was just born like that and no medication would help. Oh well, at least she didn't try to rip me off with buying needless medicines


----------



## SueInMichigan (Sep 27, 2007)

My brother's Jack Russell Terrier also shivers like you described, has done it for most of his 11 years. He's been checked by the vet many times, and nothing came of it. It's just one of those things I guess.


----------



## Nessa's Nannies (Mar 4, 2006)

My lulu (jackabe extraordinair, thank you very much) shakes so much it feels like an earthquake. i think part of it comes from spending time alone and being lonely/bored. then we get home and its too much. it has gotten better now that she gets to come and go as she pleases. she has friends in the neighborhood she visits during the day and keeps an eye on the birds. she has a purpose and she is tuckered out by the time i get home.


----------

